# Looking for a new HOB filter. Suggestions?



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I have a 55g sand bottom tank and I'm currently looking for a new HOB filter to support my canister filter. My only preferences are that it's quiet and leaning toward the cheaper side. I was thinking around the lines of Marineland and Aquaclear but I'm open to your guys suggestions, opinions, or anything. Thanks for reading, hope to hear from you guys.


----------



## Bill V (Jun 19, 2013)

I have the biggest aqua clear running on a 55 with canister filters. I believes it's the 110. It's pretty quiet, has a large capacity for media ans sponges.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Bill V said:


> I have the biggest aqua clear running on a 55 with canister filters. I believes it's the 110. It's pretty quiet, has a large capacity for media ans sponges.


Thanks for the reply sir, and is that the only filter you run in your tank?


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

I use Aquaclear. I like them because they are easy to maintain and parts are available. I don't have a canister filter.
55g: (1) AC-110 and (1) AC-70. (1) Sponge filter rated for 20g to transfer to 10g H/Q tank when needed.
75g: (2) AC-110
40g breeder: (1) AC-110
20g long and 20g tall: (1) AC-50 each.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

Aquaclears are very nice. I have an AC20 on my 10G tank and it works great and is basically silent. They are not the cheapest HOB filters tho. THey're actually one of the most expensive.

I know many ppl on here and other forums really like the Aqueon Quietflows. They are about half the price of the ACs. I haven't used one personally, but I'm thinking about it for my new 20L tank.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

Plus one for aquaclear filters. IMO they are the best HOB on the market. The fluval C4 is also of similar design (Fluval owns aquaclear) of the AC 70


----------



## dalto (Aug 20, 2006)

Add another vote for Aquaclear. Simple to use, easy to maintain, media flexibility and inexpensive.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Fluval C4. I believe this is better than AQ70.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i like the aquaclear filter because u can put in various types of media. i dont like them because if the power goes out for a min and comes back on, or if i shut down the power down to do a water change the ac filters do not restart automatically. i have to manually prime them. as for the aqueon quiet flow, i like them because the flow is unbelievable, but i dont like them because of limited space for media


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 3 Penn Plax Cascade 300. They a very quiet and I had them for a year now running 24/7 of course with NO problems. You can pick them up cheap from Ebay or Petmountain.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the input!


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I like the Aqueons myself.


----------



## Jeff1192 (Aug 19, 2014)

Without a doubt the aqua clear. Super reliable and I love that you can pretty much load em with anything.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Aquaclear if you have no money limitations, aqueon I'd youre on a budget. AC110 = $80, aqueon 55/75 = $30.


----------



## BRNZMASTER (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you everyone again for the input on HOB filters. I pulled the trigger on a Fluval Aquaclear! Just put it in today after doing a water change.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

BRNZMASTER said:


> Thank you everyone again for the input on HOB filters. I pulled the trigger on a Fluval Aquaclear! Just put it in today after doing a water change.


Love my aquaclears! Worth the price!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I recommend the Aquaclear 110. Purchased mine for $30 used on kijiji I believe.


----------



## Colt0208 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am currently running a Fluval 306 cannister and am adding the Aqueon 50 Quietflow tonight... I am hoping the HOB filter will catch some of the junk that floats around my 75 gallon African tank... I did look at the Aquaclear's, and may eventually upgrade to one in the future...


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I would not recommend the Aqueon 50 for a 75 gallon tank. It won't fit on the thicker frame of the 75. It's based off the thinner body of the Aqueon 30 and won't fit a frame bigger than a 40 breeder.

You will want to use the Aqueon 55/75 for a 75 gallon tank. It has a wider profile and can fit any size frame.

They are excellent mechanical filters though and will catch the debris in the tank much better than the canister.

Andy


----------



## Colt0208 (Aug 19, 2014)

Narwhal72 said:


> I would not recommend the Aqueon 50 for a 75 gallon tank. It won't fit on the thicker frame of the 75. It's based off the thinner body of the Aqueon 30 and won't fit a frame bigger than a 40 breeder.
> 
> You will want to use the Aqueon 55/75 for a 75 gallon tank. It has a wider profile and can fit any size frame.
> 
> ...


****. I didn't even think about that. I had the 55/75 in my hand too.... And I figured since I run the cannister I would only need the 50... didn't even think about the mounting to the tank part of it...


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

aicardi said:


> I use Aquaclear. I like them because they are easy to maintain and parts are available. I don't have a canister filter.
> 55g: (1) AC-110 and (1) AC-70. (1) Sponge filter rated for 20g to transfer to 10g H/Q tank when needed.


That's my exact setup as well, except I'm running my sponge filter with an AC50 powerhead.


----------

